# Playing with Avatars



## Gene53 (Jul 19, 2008)

I was feeling kinda silly last night and started playing around with Photobooth (a Mac program) to make myself a new Avatar and when  I looked at it, all kinds of things went through my mind:

- Well, you two-faced SOB
- Doc, they say that clonazepam may cause hallucinations, right?
- No, our mother wasn't on Thalidomide when pregnant
- Two heads are better than one
- Sorry, can't lend you $50, got 2 mouths to feed
- Our parents always wanted twins but in a compact package
- Did you say that? No, did you?
- It'll be something else to have eyeglasses fitted...
- Hey, who you lookin' at?
- Always ready for Halloween
- From now on, you look left and I'll look right before crossing a road
- Buuuurp... Sorry.... No problem but man, did you eat garlic?
- Nah, we're only faces in a crowd
- Look the other way will you, I want to kiss my girlfriend
- Hey, pick your own nose!

Cheers,
Gene
:dance:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 21, 2008)




----------

